# Are there any Kindle2 joystick Mods available?



## Nexnecis (Apr 29, 2010)

I pretty much love everything about my Kindle2i, but the one thing that's always bugged me is that darn joystick. Using it to scroll through text to do a dictionary lookup, moving and selecting options, etc.. is a little difficult, seeing that the joystick is slick and pretty low. One thing I've always wanted to do is put something on it like the old IBM aptiva laptop pointing sticks had, those little eraser head thingies. It seems like it would make it much easier to use. Does anyone know if there's any kind of pre-made mod for one or anything similar? Or a good way to get a pointing stick 'nub' modded and connected to the kindle short of superglue?
Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I havent seen any


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

hmmm, I never thought of that.  I have some eraser thingys in my desk somewhere that came as spares for my laptop.  I'll have to dig them out and see how well they fit...


----------



## Nexnecis (Apr 29, 2010)

Andra said:


> hmmm, I never thought of that. I have some eraser thingys in my desk somewhere that came as spares for my laptop. I'll have to dig them out and see how well they fit...


That may actually be quite helpful as I've thought of just buying some of those and seeing how well they may Mod. The main thing would be if the eraser thingies have a squarish base and how loose/tight they might fit. Like I kinda implied, I'm squeamish about applying a super-glue type solution but if those nubs fit alright with just a modicrum of adhesive it may be a heaven sent solution to the Only problem I have with my Kindle.


----------



## WLDock (Apr 27, 2010)

The modder types out there are ALWAYS finding things to change. You guys should submit your ideas to Amazon...Maybe their ears are open given the fact that they created their own product. You just know that the next gen is already on the drawing board.

In the mean time...if you are a brave soul...go for it!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't care much for the joystick either.  I would love for my Kindle to have a track pad like the one on my Blackberry bold.  Maybe one day.  If you come up with something, I would love to know about it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, the joystick tips that I have do NOT fit on the Kindle 2 joystick.  The square cut-out on the bottom is not large enough.
I'm going to try an exacto knife to the tip when I get some time, but I'm not sure when that will be.
The suggestion of a trackpad like the newer BlackBerries is a good idea - the trackpad is wearing much better on our BBs than the rollerball did, so I would guess that it would hold up well on a Kindle.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

There's a thread somewhere here on KB from a company that is making a replacement faceplate for the Kindle 2. They posted that the faceplate would include a modified joystick that would be similar to the one found on the Sony PSP gaming device. If I find the thread, I'll come back here and link to it... personally, I would snap up a replacement faceplate in a heartbeat if it came in black.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Found it...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20906.0/all.html


----------



## Nexnecis (Apr 29, 2010)

The faceplate sounds promising, I'll be keeping an eye on that one for sure.

And good news on the trackpads Andra, I was worried they may be too big to fit on the joystick so being smaller is a good thing like you noted, you can possibly get it to fit on snug enough to use it if its easy to hollow out a little. Good to hear it's square as well, it may make it easier to whittle out and fit over the kindle.  Thanks for checking, I'm going to see if I can find some online to check out too.


----------

